# USB failure



## Annatinks (Jan 13, 2014)

Help please! Okay, so when I plug a USB device into my laptop that I have used for ages, eg. my mouse and headset, they work fine. However, when I plug a new device into it (my ipod and tablet) they will not work at all. The device flickers showing connected/disconnected but does not sustain any useful connection. I use Windows 8 (64bit) and have all updates installed and drivers. The device manager does not show any errors and windows 'Fix it' cannot find any errors either. I have both 2.0 and 3.0 USB ports and it is the same for all. Suggestions???? The system says they are C220 if that means anything!

I have so far... tried to system restore but the points don't go back far enough,
uninstalled the USB's from the device manager,
turned off the power saving suspension for USB ports,
checked on intel's auto driver checker for new updates.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Are you running Windows 8 or Windows 8.1?

It may be wise to upgrade to Windows 8.1 then install the newest USB drivers.


----------



## Annatinks (Jan 13, 2014)

I was not running windows 8.1 at the start of this issue but I am since and Windows still says that all drivers are up to date yet this has not fixed the problem


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Have you tried to reinstall the driver?

Windows Update isn't the best at getting the latest drivers.


----------



## Annatinks (Jan 13, 2014)

I tried opening them in the devices section and clicking update driver but it still says the computer thinks it has the best ones.


----------



## Annatinks (Jan 13, 2014)

Intel® Driver Update Utility doesnt find anything either


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Make and model number of your PC?


----------



## Annatinks (Jan 13, 2014)

It's a built gaming laptop with Onkyo written on it from PC specialist.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Download Speccy from here: Speccy - Download 











The software should ask to either Run, Save or Cancel, Click *Run*. 

Now follow the onscreen instructions to finish the installation of Speccy. 










Once installed Speccy should open up. Go to *File* > *Publish Snapshot...* 

This should open up a link to your personal snapshot. *Please post that in your next reply!* 

Also include the make and model number of your power supply.


----------



## Annatinks (Jan 13, 2014)

http://speccy.piriform.com/results/WEnBrLVdXC6jitv8gIrrBwF 

Power supply is Chicony Model A12-120P1A

Thanks so much!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> Manufacturer:Notebook
> 
> Model:W350STQ/W370ST


Go to the Download drivers page for your model: https://www.pro-star.com/index.cfm?mainpage=download&modelno=W350ETQ/W370ET#file and download the *Chipset* driver. (USB support)


----------



## Annatinks (Jan 13, 2014)

Unfortunately that didn't work.


----------



## Annatinks (Jan 13, 2014)

I think I was on the wrong bit earlier because the link below worked but installing just the chipset drivers did not fix this problem.

Best Gaming Computer | Best Gaming Laptop | Cheap Gaming Laptop Computers | Gaming Notebook | Pro-Star.com


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Did this PC come with Windows 8?

Are you on Windows 8 or Windows 8.1?


----------



## Annatinks (Jan 13, 2014)

It came with Windows 8. I updated it to 8.1 after this problem started. The reason the spec info shows such recent updates is because I've tried factory resetting it too to try to get back what was working but that didn't work either.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Run the driver as an Admin or in Windows 8 Compatbility mode.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Also go to Search and type *CMD* right click the* CMD *results and *Run As Administrator*. In the Elevated *Command Prompt* type *SFC /scannow* and press enter. This will replace any missing or corrupted system files.


----------



## Annatinks (Jan 13, 2014)

The CMD check didn't find anything and using that driver doesn't appear to have made any difference


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

See if installing the USB 3.0 driver helps as well.


----------

